
Google AI project writes poetry which could make a Vogon proud - andreygrehov
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/17/googles-ai-write-poetry-stark-dramatic-vogons
======
projectramo
My favorite part of the article is the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
reference.

